
How a 2001 video game warned us about artificial intelligence - hussainather
http://www.hussainather.com/2018/11/how-2001-video-game-warned-us-about.html
======
austin_kodra
Really interesting, thought-provoking article. Hadn't exactly forgotten this
game, but I was probably 12 years old when it came out, so a lot of this flew
over my head. Would be curious to go back now and experience it again. Thanks
for sharing!

